# Brokeback Mountain



## Bill Lins (Aug 23, 2010)

From a non-Masonic friend of mine- he's one _sick_ puppy!:

*Top Ten Old West Phrases That Will Never Sound The Same After Brokeback Mountain:*

1. "I'm gonna pump you fulla lead!"

2. "Give me a stiff one, barkeep!"

3. "Don't fret---I've been in tight spots before."

4. "Howdy, pardner."

5. "You stay here while I sneak around from behind."

6. Two words: "Saddle Sore."

7. "Hold it right there! Now, move your hand, reeeal slow-like."

8. "Let's mount up!"

9. "Nice spread ya got there!"

10. "Ride'em cowboy!"


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 23, 2010)

Hahahaha


----------

